# 75 Foot Match Light !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When I first seen Bill Hays do this shot I was in awe. I couldn't even wrap my head around the idea. This to me was the ultimate in shooting. I did this on my second video take and with some wind moving the match. It wasn't easy. It was a progressive approach to shooting and lots of practice. I couldn't contain my excitement in the video because of what this meant to me. What was once seemingly impossible was now a reality. If I didn't see Bill Hays do this, I would have never thought it could be done with a sling shot. A shot is only good if it can be repeated over and over. I will do this one again. I know how to do it now! For those who appreciate and can understand what I'm trying to say and feeling, check it out. I hope someone can be inspired the way I was by seeing Bill Hays do this .


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's pretty amazing talent you've developed! Well done.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is an amazing feat.


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

DAYUMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats!!! I do understand that feeling. It's very addictive. I'm looking forward to seeing you up the bar even further. Of course, in may have to be from on top of the neighbors roof.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Congrats!!! I do understand that feeling. It's very addictive. I'm looking forward to seeing you up the bar even further. Of course, in may have to be from on top of the neighbors roof.
> 
> Keep after it.
> 
> Todd


75 foot is the max in the yard . lol I have to go to the woods for longer distances. Not going to shoot down the driveway at the house. Neighbors you know.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy I could not even see you hold your shooter...You my man Mr. TreeFork always manage to light up my world for me..

Yahhhhhooooooo....excellent my friend..Congrats,,,, :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy: ~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats on such an astounding shot Treefork. This was crazy to see. You have insanely honed marksman skills, but you knew at. Enjoy the accomplishment man.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was such a FANTASTIC shot!!!! And your reaction was just priceless! It is funny ... earlier today I was watching your video of your first match light, and you were so excited then. And now look at you ... not even a year later. Congratulations, my friend. I am in awe ... you continue to inspire us all.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> That was such a FANTASTIC shot!!!! And your reaction was just priceless! It is funny ... earlier today I was watching your video of your first match light, and you were so excited then. And now look at you ... not even a year later. Congratulations, my friend. I am in awe ... you continue to inspire us all.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


It never gets old lighting a match. This was my first at 75 feet so it was like a first.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome shot Marty! You is gunna be something at the ECST!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

If anybody isn't impressed with this shot, there just green with jealous rage.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is AMAZING!!!!!!! Way to go!!!  I guess you have to have tried lighting matches to really understand how Flipping AWESOME this is!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I take my hat off to you mate :thumbsup:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Amazing shooting TF! I can't wait to get back to letting the latex snap and setting those bearings fly free!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great shooting, a real inspiration!
Have you featured that slingshot before, I don't remember seeing it? The flatband attachment seems like a good idea :target:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The head is a prototype design by " Wingshooter " . It allows a traditional outside the fork attachment where the band lays flat. I've gone through quite a few band sets and the band has not budged from the attachment. That gap is perfect for thera gold size.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31766-wind-adjustments/


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing shooting.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Super-human, my friend. Well done. It'll be my pleasure to get stomped by you at ECST.

So, 100ft next week, right?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Most excellent shot, sir! That makes me want to go home right now and practice, practice, practice, and more practice.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent shooting Treefork!

Hmmmm, me thinks you have a 100 footer in you as well... soooooooo, I think it's time for me to get away from the bench and get out and do some shooting too.

100 feet _should _be doable... if you can imagine it, it should be able to be done... right?!

Now all I have to do is imagine it clearly enough.... the setup, the trajectory, the pull... everything, and then give it a go here pretty soon.


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Excellent shooting Treefork!
> 
> Hmmmm, me thinks you have a 100 footer in you as well... soooooooo, I think it's time for me to get away from the bench and get out and do some shooting too.
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Incredible shooting Treefork! You too inspire as well! Thanks for posting!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Truly remarkable accuracy. An inspiration to all!!


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Mind blown.


----------

